# AppleScript: Excel-Daten in Word-Tabelle



## ms92 (3. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie man aus einer Exceltabelle bestimmte Daten in eine formatierte Word-Tabelle umwandeln kann? Oder von mir aus auch eine XML-Datei in eine Word-Tabelle umwandeln.
Ich will nämlich, dass man Daten nur einmal erfassen muss, nämlich einmal in der Excel/XML-Datei und dann wird es in eine formatierte Word-Tabelle für den Druck getan und in eine Onlineanwendung für die Darstellung im Internet eingespeist.
Hat da jemand eine Idee? Ich brauch keine Hilfe die Excel/XML-Datei in die DAtenbank einzupflegen, sondern nur das Umwandeln wie oben beschrieben. Geht das mit AppleScript?

Gruß
ms92


----------



## ms92 (3. August 2007)

Oder hat jemand eine Idee das anders umzusetzen, also mit irgendeiner anderen Sprache oder einem Tool?


----------

